# oursurfing problems and popups in opera and others



## roodap (Mar 2, 2012)

i am tired of closing popup windows whenever i open new tab or try to enter some thing in a password field of some sites.
oursurfng.com appears as home page n all browsers despite i set to blank repeatedly.
help me
i have tried spybot and spyware cleaners.
every restart orsurfing.com sets homepage for ie also.
i cannot do a shopping
popups happen as soon as i try to enter name or password or other fields.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi, go here and follow the instructions NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help - Tech Support Forum
If you encounter a step you cannot do (make a note of it and mention it) move on to the next, then make a new thread here Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help
Post all the info, Etc there NOT Here, and an analyst will assist you, please be patient as they are always busy, if you do not receive a response in 72 hours post Bump in the thread to bring it back to the top of the list.


----------

